# 31 Cape Horn vs 31 Contender?



## Anthony C

Don't want to start a my boat is better than yours or cats are better than mono hulls however would like some honest opinions. I have an 01' 27cc Cape Horn and it is a good solid boat but have been thinking of possible stepping up to a lil bigger boat. That being said I realy like the look of the 31 Cape Horn and heard they ride much better and dryer than the older models but have not had the chance to get in one and go through it or ride on one. I have also heard good things on the 31 Contender but have also not been able to ride in one or go throuhg one. If I step up it will be used ( prob 04'-08') do to price, so I am talking about the 31 open Contender not the new 31T. If any of ya'll own one of these boats and or fished from them I would like the honest non bias pros and cons of these boats. Thanks for any advice


----------



## El Carnicero

I've been wanting to ask this very same question. I look forward to the post to follow as do you Anthony.


----------



## luna sea II

the cape horn is dryer and rides beter but the contender is layed out better and has much more dry and cold storage.


----------



## REELING 65

Cape Horn's are nice.


----------



## bwguardian

If you are looking for a boat to take some fishing buddies in, the Contender is the boat. If you are looking for a boat to take family and friends fishing, the Cape Horn is the boat.


----------



## mako

While both are great boats, there some very discernable differences between the two. I have fished the 31' Cape Horn many times, including my buddy's 2010 with twin 350's. I also own a Contender 31' Open with twin 250's...so I may be a little partial.

The Cape Horn is a foot shorter than the Contender and 6" more narrow. The Cape Horn is also around #7000-8000 fully loaded while the Contender is pushing #11,000. The Cape horn is lighter and I have noticed quite a bit faster than the contender. My friends CH will get up to about 68 mph with the 350's, and my contender will hit 55mph with 250's. Contenders enjoy a much better layout, larger insulated fish boxes and in my opinion, higher quality components. The Cape Horn is a very dry center console thanks to the carolina flare. In my opinion, the Contender is a much smoother riding vessel than the CH, and the CH seems to want to lay over on its side a bit when traveling in a following sea at high speeds, causing it to "pound". 

They are both very different boats. The CH can be purchased for about 2/3 the price of a contender, so that may interest some. They are both great boats, but I think Contender holds a significant edge when it comes to fishability and ride. If you want a super fast boat to take out on calm days, a CH may be the boat for you. But I would pick a Contender when planning on fishing year round and in variable weather.


----------



## sureshot840

*Thread*

http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/64383-31-contender-vs-31-cape-horn.html

Here is a 2 page thread comparing the two from 2007


----------



## bjd76

*I have a 2008 Cape Horn...*

It is the 23T which is really your boat (26.5ft) but with the new 9 ft 2 in (?) beam. Note that it was in 07 or 08 that they redesigned the hull! The 31 is my hull just 5 ft longer. With the Carolina flare, it rides pretty dry, fishing buddies say it is drier than the Contender. It has a 23Deg deadrise so it does take some getting used to the "roll" - just balnce your load and use the trim tabs. The storage is limited to the anchor locker (huge) and the center console and area under it. The 09 31 had storage lockers built into the flare area for more storage space. We love this boat and are considering moving up to the 31. Oh, I disagree regarding the quality of inside finish items. They are quality stainles and far better than what I saw on a 34 Yellowfin at the boat show. Great boat and solid as a rock. There is a guy in Rockport that owns an 08 or 09 31. Call Rockport Marina and they may give you his name or have him call you. I have twin 250s and get up to 1.7 mpg fully loaded and cruise at 4 - 4200 rpm. It is also a 63 mph boat if you are into that (we aren't). I consdered Contender and have been all over them but I have not ridden in one personally. On a value basis, the CH wins handily in my opinion.


----------



## aggieangler09

If you want a pure fishing...go with Contender...most fishable boat by a mile i've ever been in...


----------



## whos your daddy

Just like the above folks have said, Contender hands down. We are on our 3rd Contender , getting bigger each time. They are a hard core fishing machine with the LOA at 32.6. Big insulated fish boxes and like others have said, lots of in floor storage, super live wells and tough. We have a older style 2003 31 Open and love it. Very stable fishing platform and has a super ride. Havent really seen it a wet boat like others have said. Maybe its how they drive them. They seem to ride better as they go faster in some conditions. I have rode in others that folks call a dry boat and got drenched. All boats are wet in some conditions, even those ugly cats, lol. I do like the lines of the newer Cape Horns though, but they dont compare with a Contender in my opinion. Both are good boats though !


----------



## Mark Nagel

I have the 31-T and love it! handles the rough stuff very well. Its my first contender so I can't compare it to the older style hulls, but it is a fishing machine..


----------



## C BISHOP

contender hands down........ there are some pretty good deals out there right now on used 31s

http://www.thehulltruth.com/boats-sale-wanted/303129-2002-31-contender.html

http://www.thehulltruth.com/boats-sale-wanted/303826-31-contender.html

http://www.thehulltruth.com/boats-sale-wanted/298261-contender-31-c-c-2005-a.html


----------



## ccrocker1313

I know where there is a Great deal on a 31T and so does Mark Nagel . Just ask one of us..


----------



## rudy99

Newby here. Does the Contender on use Yamahas?


----------



## Go Man Go

If you want a bigger boat buy a 36. Going from a 27 to a 31 is not that big of a increase. Buy the 36 Contender and never look back. You will have the bigger boat and you will thank me.


----------



## Scott

Not to confuse the debate but you probably should look at SeaVee's if you are looking at Contenders. I think they are better built than Contenders. Just a humble opinion from a hopefully soon-to-be former SeaVee owner.


----------



## papotanic36

Just a lot slower!!!!


----------



## Anthony C

Thanks to all who have been taking there time to give me there opinions keep it comeing.


----------



## 007

Snake on here has a 2009 31' CH with twin 300 Zukes...I'd shoot him a PM.


----------



## doughboy361

ride in a freeman 33 cat then make your decision.

http://www.freemanboatworks.com/


----------



## Scott

papotanic36 said:


> Just a lot slower!!!!


Powered correctly an outboard SeaVee should be plenty fast for what somebody needs in our section of the Gulf.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

Scott said:


> Powered correctly an outboard SeaVee should be plenty fast for what somebody needs in our section of the Gulf.


I agree with you on the fit and finish of a Sea Vee. But the new step contenders are way faster and more fuel efficient than similar powed Sea Vee. Some of us make long runs here in Texas and speed and fuel efficiency are important. The diesel boats like my old one and yours are pretty good on fuel but not nearly as fast as the outboard boat! Great boats though!


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

doughboy361 said:


> ride in a freeman 33 cat then make your decision.
> 
> http://www.freemanboatworks.com/


Not worth double the money!


----------



## ccrocker1313

Scott that's Capt."WFO" 70 mph sometimes is just Not enough ...


----------



## freemanboatworks

Mossy Oak said:


> Not worth double the money!


maybe you should ride in it as well and then make a qualified statement on what it is worth..... just sayin.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

freemanboatworks said:


> maybe you should ride in it as well and then make a qualified statement on what it is worth..... just sayin.


Price one the same as a 31 Cape Horn and I won't just ride in it I will send you a check. Just sayin!!! I looked at them in Miami and would have rode if the price was in my range. Just can't justify 200k for a 33 footer.


----------



## freemanboatworks

Mossy Oak said:


> Price one the same as a 31 Cape Horn and I won't just ride in it I will send you a check. Just sayin!!! I looked at them in Miami and would have rode if the price was in my range. Just can't justify 200k for a 33 footer.


I can understand $200k not being in your price range.... they are not cheap boats. The common misunderstanding is that our 33 has as much deck space as many 37+ monohulls along with the ride of a much bigger boat. I'll put our 33 up against any monohull up to 40'. Go price a 40' and see how much fuel they burn.

You should have gone for a ride...... come see me again this year


----------



## jjordan

here we go again


----------



## Anthony C

The 33 Freeman is a beast and the best looking cat on the market in my opinion. I have heard the ride is great but I stated I would be buying used if I did step up and yes 200k is way out of my budget since even the 31 would be used. That being said the Freeman is new to the market so not a used market out there for them but yes if I had the money I would have the 33 on top of the list to test drive.


----------



## freemanboatworks

jjordan said:


> here we go again


I have the right to defend my product when comments are made that are out of line. I have enough confidence in my boats to know what they can and cant do.

Get the Cape Horn.... I hear is rides really nice and has the most bang for the buck.


----------



## C BISHOP

jjordan said:


> here we go again


yep


----------



## doughboy361

isnt the 32 yellowfin with twin yammies 350 run over 200k? thats the same price as a brand new freeman 33 cat.



Mossy Oak said:


> Price one the same as a 31 Cape Horn and I won't just ride in it I will send you a check. Just sayin!!! I looked at them in Miami and would have rode if the price was in my range. Just can't justify 200k for a 33 footer.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

And that's to much for a 32 footer too! And it won't outride a 31 Cape horn. If I could spend 200 on a boat it would have to be bigger than 32-33 ft. But I will never by new again. The boat market is hurting and you can pick up great used boats for 100 and less. My point is simply it's hard to justify 100k for 1 or 2 more ft. But if you so chose go for it. I'll buy one 5 years old with 300-400 hours for half. Just me!!!


----------



## jakers

Freeman should not even be in this discussion. Those things are bad to the bone as far as eating up the gulf chop. I have seen it first hand coming out of south pass in some nasty chit.

Sorry you had to stoop for a moment. Hat's off to you. Keep on building a bad asssssss ride!!!!

From a mono hull owner.:brew2:


----------



## ssteel069

Both boats are nice! Just buy which one you get the best deal on and fish the hell out of it!:slimer:


----------



## Lav20

*Cape Horn?*

These boats look nice and I'm sure in the Atlantic ocean where a bad day is 3' at 15 seconds they are fine, but in the washing machine gulf I think they would beat you to hell. Contender.

I was in a small 20 something Cape horn out of Pensacola a few years back and I was not impressed. It was not rough either.


----------



## EndTuition

Lav20 said:


> These boats look nice and I'm sure in the Atlantic ocean where a bad day is 3' at 15 seconds they are fine, but in the washing machine gulf I think they would beat you to hell. Contender.
> 
> I was in a small 20 something Cape horn out of Pensacola a few years back and I was not impressed. It was not rough either.


Hey Lav20, you need to ride in a late model CH. New design. I beleive they are considered one of the softest and driest riding hulls in the GOM by many folks. I've yet to run in anything worse than choppy 2-3's in mine so I can't say with much certainty yet how they handel the bigger stuff. But, based on the way it dealt with the chop, I'm pretty sure it's going to live up to my expectations.


----------



## 27contender

I have not fished around much so I do not know. BUT from the way this thread reads is the GOM chop the standard for ride under fishable conditions? I mean I am sure going out this pass or that pass on the east and west coast is deadly under certain conditions but the chop in the GOM vs a swell some where else which is worse. Ive fished GOM all my life 4' 4 seconds apart is a BEATING. Heck 3' 4 seconds apart can be a whippin' too. I am not sure I've seen any wave heights that were 10 seconds apart, it just goes flat at that point. Is running 10' seas 15 seconds apart common else ware?


----------



## whistlingdixie

Lav20 said:


> These boats look nice and I'm sure in the Atlantic ocean where a bad day is 3' at 15 seconds they are fine, but in the washing machine gulf I think they would beat you to hell. Contender.
> 
> I was in a small 20 something Cape horn out of Pensacola a few years back and I was not impressed. It was not rough either.


go fish the east coast then get back to me on your gulf chop. We have swells whereas most of what you all see is wind chop that is unorganized. 3' at 15 secs you must be out your mind:headknock


----------



## Lav20

whistlingdixie said:


> go fish the east coast then get back to me on your gulf chop. We have swells whereas most of what you all see is wind chop that is unorganized. 3' at 15 secs you must be out your mind:headknock


Okay keyboard ninjas, maybe not 15 seconds that was an exaggeration BUT you can fish in the NE when there are 6-7 footers out there and still stay dry in a marginal boat. Riding up and down the swells. 
We fished after a small hurricane and no lie, there were swells at the end of Sandy Hook, NJ which were 15 foot walls of water at 10+ seconds. At the time we had a crappy wellcraft cruise type boad and never got wet.

I think a Cat is the way to go in the gulf.


----------



## C BISHOP

whistlingdixie said:


> go fish the east coast then get back to me on your gulf chop. We have swells whereas most of what you all see is wind chop that is unorganized. 3' at 15 secs you must be out your mind:headknock


.....


----------

